

Ann Romney vs. Michelle Obama - By Social Media Mentions - electic
http://blog.viralheat.com/2012/11/26/social-media-speaks-a-glance-at-michelle-obamas-and-ann-romneys-mentions-on-social/

======
benzor
The most surprising statistic on this infographic, IMO, is that Michelle Obama
follows only 8 people, while Ann Romney follows 411.

Not that I can extrapolate anything accurate from that, but mass-following
really doesn't seem to have helped.

~~~
electic
I noticed that too. I think on certain platforms mass-following gets you a lot
of followers but I think the quality of those followers drops drastically. I
think it might be better to have less followers but have a more engaged
audience.

